# Tomcat als Client nutzen



## K-Man (16. Apr 2007)

Hallo
Ich habe folgendes Problem.
Ein Tomcat-Server wird als Webservice genutzt. Ein anderer Rechner nutzt als Client die Services, die von diesem Tomcat-Server angeboten werden. Ich möchte aber gerne auf dem Tomcat-Server in regelmäßigen Abständen überprüfen, ob der Client noch da ist. Ist das überhaupt möglich?
Können zB die Services oder auch Tomcat selber andere Services nutzen? Kann ich zB zwei Tomcatserver laufen lassen, die gegenseitig kommunizieren? Kann ein Webservice von einem Tomcat-Server einen Webservice eines anderen Tomcatserver nutzen?

Ist sowas in der Art prinzipiell möglich? Gibt es evtl Alternativen, wie so ein Überprüfen, ob ein Client noch aktiv ist, implementiert werden kann?

Vielen Dank
Stefan


----------



## Guest (17. Apr 2007)

Du kannst in einem Servlet über einen HttpClient jede x-beliegige URL aufrufen.


----------



## K-Man (17. Apr 2007)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du kannst in einem Servlet über einen HttpClient jede x-beliegige URL aufrufen.


Erstmal vielen Dank für deine Antwort.

Kann ich das auch von einem Webservice aus?
Ich möchte ja, dass beim erstmaligen Verbinden eines Clients vom Webservice regelmäßig geprüft wird, ob der Client noch da ist.
Also kann ich nach dem Verbinden über HttpClient eine "Verbindung" zum Client herstellen? Das geht aber nur, wenn beim Client auch ein Webserver ist, oder?
Wenn ich eine ganz "normale" Client-Server-Architektur habe, dann kann ein Server nicht über HttpClient mit einem "einfachen" Clienten Kontakt aufnehmen. Hab ich das richtig verstanden?


----------

